# General > Biodiversity >  Best Web Site

## greener

Can anyone tell me the best website to look up to identify a type beetle,ant thank's

----------


## Backlass

Natural History Museum website is good: http://www.nhm.ac.uk/nature-online/l...rum/?q=gallery

Also the Open Univesity website iSpot is good for submitting pictures of wildlife, and an expert will identify it and get back to you. See http://www.ispot.org.uk/

----------

